# digi 2 O2 sensor



## briang6088 (Apr 18, 2010)

does anyone know what color the wires are goint to the O2 sensor on a digifant 2 ce2 1990 jetta 8v.


----------



## Where2 (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: digi 2 O2 sensor (briang6088)*

Bookmark this:
http://www.a2resource.com/
Follow this info:http://www.a2resource.com/elec....html


----------

